# Egg White versus Pre-seed



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

This might seem bizarre   but in one of my many fertility books ...it says that egg white can be used as a natural lubricant .. as well as pre-seed. 

As I am going to be soooo hard up this month due to paying out for my new car.. I wondered if I could use that instead of pre-seed..well I do have 2 lots of pre-seed left but tended to use 2 at a time anyway.. and wondered if anyone else had ventured down that route?

I could really do without shelling out £16 for some as already spend a fortune on every other test going ..but then feel slightly uneasy and strange about putting animal products inside me  ..I guess we eat them happily enough ..not usually raw tho   ..guess it wouldn't have the same effect sticking a hard boiled one up there .. hey bet Ann Summers have something to that effect    

Would love to hear other peoples views .. maybe I should just put nice pictures of the Saints Rugby Players up   ..that might do it lol! 
  as you can tell I have pretty much written this cycle off .. as keep getting   just frustrated now as feel like I am in limbo land .. will test again tomorrow then maybe at the end of the week if   hasn't arrived .. 
Cat x


----------



## vicster (Dec 16, 2006)

Hello,

Just had a quick look in my Zita West book. She says that you shouldn't use egg white as it is protein that can trigger an allergic reaction in some women. I reckon its best to stay clear and splash out on the preseed even though I know its expensive.

Hmm, I wouldn't stick a hard boiled egg up me - I;ve heard that the Ann Summer's japanese love balls are good! I studied dance at Uni and I remember when a couple of my crazy friends came to a ballet class with them in!!! They had tons of fun!!


Love vicx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I agree with Vicster...I seriously wouldn't use raw egg whites to replace Preseed as may cause infection/irritation.

Have fun 

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks for that Vic just what I needed to cheer me up .. to be honest I didn't fancy it much .. hey can you imagine it if it got hot up there you might up with scrambled egg !! urgh horrible thought  

Bit worrying that she should put it in a fertility book then .. steer clear of the eggs !   I must have had eggs on the brain this morning as ended up having eggs benedict for my breakfast with crispy bacon..yummy it was too

Cat x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

I'd be worried about them going 'off' up there - poo, pong!!!!

Rosie. xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Urgh yes .. to be honest the more I think about it the more it makes me want to vomit ! 
Cat x


----------



## nicniclee (Oct 4, 2006)

Cat werent u supposed to use all those eggs up last week on pancake day ?


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Yeah    hey hope you are not suggesting I stuff a pancake up there ! ..one way of keeping the   in I guess  
Cat x


----------



## nicniclee (Oct 4, 2006)

2 funny 
I know we are all willing 2 try anything (well almost anything) but that is taking it a little 2 far


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I know but saying such things and laughing is the only thing that keeps us sane !!


----------



## travelgirl (Jan 8, 2006)

I would definately try and stick to preseed, I just got a bfp with it and really think it works. You can buy it pretty reasonable over the net and your opk and pg tests etc, I buy them in packs of 25,
Wishing you the best,

Helen


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks Guys .. I might just buy a smaller lot this time ..as spent over £600 out today on my car and need to tax it yet and seem to be spending money out like it is going out of fashion!
Cat x


----------



## Lilyflower (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Cat

I've just ordered me 1st batch ov pre-seed. Didn't even know it existed   

Can't w8 til it cums (no pun intended  ).  Going 2 anne summers party sat nite as you mentioned it, or someone did! Gonna stock up on kinky nicks and toys 2 keep this baby makin interesting!!    That and the pre-seed, bring it on, we r in 4 a good run this month  

Anyhoo, don't you be stickin just any old thing up there!!! HA.

LOL Lily xx


----------



## Snorkmaiden (Mar 22, 2005)

You can't compare using real egg whites to using Pre-seed. 

Using real egg whites is suggested for women with scant or no egg-white cervical mucus.

Pre-seed is a sperm-friendly vaginal lubricant. CM and vaginal lubrication are NOT the same. Vaginal fluids are secreted when you are sexually aroused - CM is present all the time. 

Using a the white of a pasteurised egg may seem a little unconventional, but if you don't suffer any allergies, there is no reason not to try it. Make sure the egg is room temperature  and use something like a turkey baster to deposit the raw egg white close to the cervix.

I tried real egg white once, years ago. It didn't help me, but I felt it was worth a shot.


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks Janine .. wow you have two gorgeous little ones and I am very impressed that you have managed to breastfeed them for so long.. credit to you hun.


----------



## Snorkmaiden (Mar 22, 2005)

Cheers honeybee


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

So what is is like having twins .. ? I bet you have to be super organised!


----------



## Snorkmaiden (Mar 22, 2005)

It's great! And really hard at times (like today - it's been HELLISH so far...)
I was the least organised person ever, prior to having twins, but I had to sharpen up smartish, lol!
It's naptime at the mo, hence some me-time while I smurf the interwebby!!!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Yeah when they are double trouble bet it is heaps of fun! but you wouldn't swap them for the world I bet !
Cat x


----------

